# New to Pipes Samplers



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Over the past couple of weeks it seems that the pipe section on here has exploded and that’s a good thing!! I also realize that there are a lot of cigar smokers out there who want to give pipe smoking a whirl but don’t want to invest too much trying it out. Therefore, I have put together some New to Pipes Sampler packs to help you guys out. I’m going to sell them for $30 per sampler pack ($5 is for shipping). I have acquired several starter pipes through trades and purchases. These are pipes that I will not use so rather than put them in a box and have them sit I would rather offer them to you.

In each sampler pack you’ll get a briar pipe and 6 or 7 samples of different kinds of pipe tobacco (English, Aromatic, Virginia, Virginia/Perique)

Just shoot me a PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

That is awesome Scott, that is one way to improve this section on CL.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

I might just have to take you up on this one i get some disposable income.



thanks for the reference Kory.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

PM Sent. I always wanted to get into pipes.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been fighting the urge to try the pipe for many months now. I can't do it anymore. PM on its way.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sounds great Scott - I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Bob Bullard (Nov 9, 2006)

Scott,
Sending you a pm as well. Thanks for the kind, offer.
Bob


----------



## duckman (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the kind offer! I've been reading how great a pipe is and have been wanting to buy one for awhile. What better way to get started than from another BOTL. PM sent. Hopefully you still have some left.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Scott, thats a nice offer. Here is a similar offer from a well regarded company in Vermont that would allow people to try still more brands/styles.

http://www.vtpipes.com/tobacco.html



> TOBACCO SAMPLER
> If you would like to become acquainted with Pipeworks and Wilke's fabulous tobaccos, I suggest the tobacco sampler. Choose four different tobaccos from the website and I will send you a two ounce pouch of each blend. ( If you cannot quite narrow your selection down to four blends you are more than welcome to add as many as you like for an additional $5.50 per blend).. After sampling these fine tobaccos you can decide which are your favorites.
> 
> $23.00 for sampler only, $28.00 postage paid.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Good show, Slow!!


----------



## jlbst49-cl (Mar 31, 2008)

*pm sent*

PM sent ( I think)
Jeff


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very generous offer!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Scott, thats a nice offer. Here is a similar offer from a well regarded company in Vermont that would allow people to try still more brands/styles.
> 
> http://www.vtpipes.com/tobacco.html


Thanks for the heads up but as far as I can tell you don't get a pipe with that offer. It's only tobacco, right?


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Thanks for the heads up but as far as I can tell you don't get a pipe with that offer. It's only tobacco, right?


Yes, so once someone takes advantage of you generous deal, it might be a logical next step in order to try a wide variety of tobaccos.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, gotcha. Thanks Vince!!

Good deal because if you think there are a lot of different kinds of cigars..............just wait until you see how many different pipe tobacco blends there are out there!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I think that this is done. I have 5 samplers that are going out this week. I might have a couple of more but I have to do some stem cleaning on two of the pipes because they have oxidized a bit. Let me work on them and I may have two more samplers available. I'll let everyone know if I can get them clean.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

These are going out tomorrow. I'll contact everyone individually once I have the DC #s.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks again, Scott!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

By now I've gotten ahold of everyone. I tried to give everyone the same thing in their samplers but some blends I didn't have enough of for everyone so I substituted with something similar. If you want to research the blends that were sent just log onto this website after you receive them:

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/

This is the foremost in pipe tobacco reviews.


----------



## duckman (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Scott. I love that site even though I haven't been able to use it as of yet. That'll change though.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Excellent Scott! Thanks for doing this - really will go a long way in getting folks like myself up to speed. It's just like when I started smoking cigars. Try everything until you identify what you like. Then it's easier to target those blends in which you're most interested.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Yep, it's all downhill from here. Gentlemen, I want to officially welcome you to the Brotherhood of the Briar!!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Yep, it's all downhill from here. Gentlemen, I want to officially welcome you to the Brotherhood of the Briar!!


That's the truth. I really like my cigars, but I REALLY like my pipe.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

scott did you ever come up with any more samplers? i would be interested


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

If ya dig the LAT weed, Mike. Lemme kno..I'l hook ya up! The you hook up, strap up, buckle up..etc...


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

Fatmandu said:


> If ya dig the LAT weed, Mike. Lemme kno..I'l hook ya up! The you hook up, strap up, buckle up..etc...


i literally have no idea what that means


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Here ya go man, hope this helps. LAT WEED is a fairly strong tobaccy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latakia_(tobacco)


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Mike,

I can come up with another one. Give me a few days and I'll PM you about it.

Peace out!! 

Oh, and you'll have to forgive Fatmandu. Sometimes he rambles on incoherantly.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks scott, i appreciate it, looking forward to it


----------



## monkey530 (May 31, 2008)

Any chance you got one for me to Scott?


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

? hello ?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Mike,

I haven't forgotten about you. Unfortunately, my wife had a very bad bike accident when we were out riding over the weekend and cannot lift her right arm. It has made things a bit busy around the household. I'll get the pipe cleaned up as soon as I can.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

no problem, im going on vacation anyway so theres no rush, i just discovered that theres a great pipe and tobacco shop in my town so im looking forward to trying this out


----------

